

Techie uploads satellite image of missing plane on CNN - hatred
http://www.thehindu.com/news/cities/Hyderabad/hyderabad-techie-uploads-satellite-image-of-missing-plane-on-cnn-site/article5801884.ece?fb_action_ids=10152067082302983&fb_action_types=og.likes

======
jlgaddis
This was quickly debunked; it's not MH370.

~~~
ars
[http://www.3news.co.nz/Scientist-debunks-missing-plane-
satel...](http://www.3news.co.nz/Scientist-debunks-missing-plane-satellite-
image/tabid/417/articleID/336511/Default.aspx)

------
brunosan
That plane belong to the basemap, months/years old. NOT MH370. The map (zoomed
out) shows fresh _footprints_. Fresh _data_ here:
[https://www.mapbox.com/labs/blackbridge/flight-
mh370/](https://www.mapbox.com/labs/blackbridge/flight-mh370/)

[Source: We host those maps. ]

